# New CSAF Nominee



## AWP (Apr 27, 2016)

Another fighter pilot, this one with CSAR experience....

Let's see how this one turns out. I'm not terribly impressed with Welsh.

Fighter pilot once shot down over Serbia, tapped to head Air Force


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2016)

I like fighter pilots who weren't  shot down.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2016)

Was he the one who spent a few days on the ground before being rescued?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I like fighter pilots who weren't  shot down.



You're such a TRUMP guy. lol


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Was he the one who spent a few days on the ground before being rescued?



You might be thinking of Scott O'Grady.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Was he the one who spent a few days on the ground before being rescued?


Hours
You are thinking about O'Grady.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Hours
> You are thinking about O'Grady.



I found the last crop of AF GO Assignments interesting.

For instance, the CSAF Nominee claims MQ-9 and MC-12W time in his bio, did he qualify or get "time" when he was Commander, U.S. Air Forces Central Command, Southwest Asia,  August 2011 - July 2013?

I'll find the other two, but one is a career fighter pilot claiming AC-130U time.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I found the last crop of AF GO Assignments interesting.



General Officer Assignments > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > News Release View

Lengyel and Smith are career SOF pilots. Gersten is an F-16 driver with MQ-x time. Elton is a career -130 pilot who moved into AFSOC.

General Officer Assignments > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > News Release View

Jesus, what a list. The things I do to keep you straight. 

Davis, not a pilot. Franks, MH-60 pilot with a SS in Kosovo for picking up the downed F-117 pilot. Garland's a -15 and -F4 driver. Landrum, -16 guy but no official bio. The rest are a grab bag or -16 drivers. I didn't bios for a few so there's no telling.

I've seen some weird bios so I wouldn't be surprised if someone had some "odd" aircraft time. I honestly think some of them do it for an hour or two just to log the airframe. When you have a guy with 7 or 8 totally different airframes, "c'mon, man."


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> General Officer Assignments > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > News Release View
> 
> Lengyel and Smith are career SOF pilots. Gersten is an F-16 driver with MQ-x time. Elton is a career -130 pilot who moved into AFSOC.
> 
> ...



This one struck me as odd.

LIEUTENANT GENERAL CHARLES Q. BROWN JR. > U.S. Air Force > Biography Display


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> This one struck me as odd.
> 
> LIEUTENANT GENERAL CHARLES Q. BROWN JR. > U.S. Air Force > Biography Display



Bet a dollar his "95 combat hours" were ride-alongs in the co-pilot's seat while doing his Southwest Asia time out of the Deid. AH-64 time? He has the balls to list that? There's an Apache pilot with a story to tell...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Bet a dollar his "95 combat hours" were ride-alongs in the co-pilot's seat while doing his Southwest Asia time out of the Deid. AH-64 time? He has the balls to list that? There's an Apache pilot with a story to tell...


Maybe one of our AC-130 members can chime in.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Bet a dollar his "95 combat hours" were ride-alongs in the co-pilot's seat while doing his Southwest Asia time out of the Deid. AH-64 time? He has the balls to list that? There's an Apache pilot with a story to tell...



Would that be his AFEM time?  I see no OEF/OIF campaign medals.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Would that be his AFEM time?  I see no OEF/OIF campaign medals.



I would think so. He could perform ride alongs and gain those hours without meeting the eligibility for the campaign medals. I could ask one of our aircrew how they accrue combat flight hours.

ETA: The clock starts once they cross that country's borders. For Afghanistan the transit time through PK doesn't count and Iraq/ Syria doesn't count until they cross into Iraq. Something like the E-8C would easily clock in for 6-8 hours on one mission. He could build those 95 hours with a handful of flights on heavies. JSTARS and until recently the B-1's were at the Deid with -130J's transiting, so he could have built his combat time on those without many problems. No telling what combinations he used.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 28, 2016)

ah, interesting...thanks Free


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2016)

The funny thing (to me).
There was a LtCol (?) many years ago who did the same thing (every plane he was in ended up in his bio) and they damn near crucified him for inflating his bio, and now we see all sorts of odd aircraft types popping up in GO Bios.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> The funny thing (to me).
> There was a LtCol (?) many years ago who did the same thing (every plane he was in ended up in his bio) and they damn near crucified him for inflating his bio, and now we see all sorts of odd aircraft types popping up in GO Bios.



What's funny to me is former Wing Commanders from Bagram, with ample opportunity to fly on other platforms (4-5 models of the -130, MC-12W, MQ-1, MQ-9, HH-60), did not.

I think someone wanted/ needed combat hours.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I've seen some weird bios so I wouldn't be surprised if someone had some "odd" aircraft time. I honestly think some of them do it for an hour or two just to log the airframe. When you have a guy with 7 or 8 totally different airframes, "c'mon, man."



We had VIPs and flight surgeons log hours sleeping in the back during our missions.  One in particular would almost brag about all of the aircraft she had hours (sleeping) in.


----------



## DA SWO (May 1, 2016)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> We had VIPs and flight surgeons log hours sleeping in the back during our missions.  One in particular would almost brag about all of the aircraft she had hours (sleeping) in.


SOP for Flight Doc's, it's a scam to get people to volunteer.
You'll run into some good ones, but it's extra money and a set of wings for most.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 1, 2016)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> We had VIPs and flight surgeons log hours sleeping in the back during our missions.  One in particular would almost brag about all of the aircraft she had hours (sleeping) in.



Some never quite understood exactly what "crew rest"  was.



DA SWO said:


> SOP for Flight Doc's, it's a scam to get people to volunteer.
> You'll run into some good ones, but it's extra money and a set of wings for most.



At one point in time, and it prolly is still there, there was a basic "Flight Surgeon" course. Six weeks in length, I don't remember how long it actually was, so don't quote me on the length. They were the docs who would grab flight time to meet the requirements, and wore flight suits instead of the fatigues/BDU"s the rest of us did. Their patients were the pilots, who avoided them like the plague, and their families. So their primary patients were the healthiest on the base. If you had a cold, and the Flt Sgn saw you, you were grounded for God knows how long. Make no mistake, They may have strutted around their flight suits in the  Hospital; but their presence in any of the flying squadrons, was something to be tolerated with nice grins. God forbid a sneeze, or runny nose:die:.

There was, however; a formal "Flight Medicine Residency" that was three years in length. The course was deep into the advanced studies aviation physiology. You would seldom see one on an air base, unless it was to fill in a block. They were the guys who filled the FSO seat @ NASA's CAP COM in Houston and the Cape; if not onboard the space craft.


----------

